# Norton Firewall and Remote Desktop Connection Problem



## jsaffer1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi all,

I've just installed Norton Internet Security 2008 on my Windows XP Pro system at home and now I am unable to use my remote desktop connection feature from my laptop at work to access my Windows XP system at home. If I disable Norton's firewall, and use the Windows XP firewall instead, I can access my home computer using remote desktop connection.

I need to find out exactly how to configure Norton's firewall to allow a remote desktop connection from my laptop at work. I've done this before with Kaspersky's Internet Security but I can't figure out how to do this with Norton's firewall.

Can folks give me a specific, step by step guide on how to accomplish this?? Many thanks!

Jason


----------



## monkeymonkey (May 10, 2008)

Why did you switch from kaspersky to norton?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

jsaffer1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just installed Norton Internet Security 2008 on my Windows XP Pro system at home and now I am unable to use my remote desktop connection feature from my laptop at work to access my Windows XP system at home. If I disable Norton's firewall, and use the Windows XP firewall instead, I can access my home computer using remote desktop connection.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

In the Norton Personal Firewall, you need to go to the Advanced settings and allow TCP Port 3389 for Remote Desktop.

Please fist disable the Windows Firewall and enable the Norton Firewall.

Next, please follow the instruction in the following document.

Norton Firewall Rules Instructions

Please let me know if configuring the Norton Firewall as described in the document resolves your issue.

Thank You,
Mike


----------

